# Разное > Камбуз >  Пикник

## Mia

Все дел полно.Все времени не хватает:( А вот психонули и выехали на пикник,делюсь простым рецептом...

*Вкусные шашлычки*


Нарезать мясо кубиками со стороной 2,5 см. Стебли зеленого лука порезать полосками длиной 3 см.

Куски мяса посолить, посыпать черным перцем и мелко натертым репчатым луком. Смочить винным уксусом или лимонным соком, смешать и оставить на 4—6 часов в холодном месте.

Перед жаркой куски мяса нанизать на шпажки по 4—5 кусочков, чередуя с зеленым луком. Смазать растопленным салом или маслом и жарить на решетке над горячими углями  до готовности.

Подавать на блюде, не снимая со шпажек.
Приятной компании и хорошего коллектива:)Рецепт с сайта http://russianfood.com

----------


## авиатор

> ...Смочить винным уксусом или лимонным соком...


...*Мясо* *НИ В КОЕМ СЛУЧАЕ НЕЛЬЗЯ* "смачивать винным уксусом или лимонным соком"...Если только "мясо"(?) не "свеже(за)размороженное"(((...  Лук(репчатый), соль, перец и ...ВСЁ!!! В противном случае - можете прикупить "готовый шашлык"(?) на продовольственном рынке, разогреть его в микроволновой печи и...наслаждаться запахом "винного и уксуса и лимонного сока"...ИМХО!!!

----------


## ALI

Отличное начинание на эту тематику есть на "цусиме" : http://tsushima.su/forums/viewtopic....2432&viewall=1    А почему бы не размещать "вкусные" фотки и интересные рецепты здесь?Под это дело и песенки весёлого детства вспомнить можно ))  
Праздничная песенка : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zm2RdrBdX0k Сезон то в самом разгаре))

----------


## Carrey

Подтверждаю многолетней практикой, шашлык самый вкусный - это который самый ненавороченный по ингредиентам, можно и покупной. Если на этикетке в составе только свинина, лук, перец, соль и свежий по дате - берём. Жарить на берёзовых углях (приготавливать которые удобно в "двухпроцессорном" мангале) в отсутствие пламени, воспламенение выпаривающегося жира гасить водой из бутыли на угли, не подымая золы. Тыкать через корочку до шампура ножом, проверяя по соку готовность. ВкушАть с порубленной зеленью и овощами вместо вредных кетчупов и проч.

----------


## Carrey

Хорошо у батьки в посёлке... Сходить в баньку, пожарить шашлычка, поглядеть в небо...

http://narod.ru/disk/20986924000/200..._1406.AVI.html
http://narod.ru/disk/20987161000/200..._1407.AVI.html

Кстати, лётчики пилотажных групп тоже знают толк в поедании мяса на природе под песенки:

http://narod.ru/disk/20987312000/NOV...oscow.avi.html

----------


## FLOGGER

Могу порекомендовать, из своего опыта, между кусочками мяса нанизывать кроме кружка лука еще и кружок помидора. Вкус мяса, на мой взгляд, становится интереснее и оно становится немного сочнее.

----------


## Carrey

Лук - обязательно, всецело поддерживаю! Прожаренные, пропитанные мясным соком и дымком луковичины - отдельное любимое лакомство, особенно холодные, на утро. 8)
Если мясо жилистое, "старое", жёсткое - тогда его можно "размягчить" через маринование в молочной кислоте, источник которой - лук (и проч. мелко пошинкованная зелень) и молочные продукты (лучше всего - кефир).
Лучшие места свиньи (грудинка, шея, карбонад) как правило и так достаточно сочные и мягкие; карборад молочного поросёнка, пожаренный "без ничего" - сам собой тает во рту.

----------


## Nazar

> между кусочками мяса кроме кружка лука еще и кружок помидора.


А я предлагаю, между кусочками мяса пару *кружок* ( сорри за ошибку ) пыва :Tongue:

----------


## alexvolf

> А я предлагаю, между кусочками мяса пару *кружок* ( сорри за ошибку ) пыва


Пиво-жидкий хлеб.Лучше 150 грамулек беленькой- под такую закусь...

----------


## Nazar

> Пиво-жидкий хлеб.Лучше 150 грамулек беленькой- под такую закусь...


Не, ну под такую закусь согласен, но я не особо водовку люблю, больше по пиву, а от него и от сидячей работы, блин живот вырос :Mad:

----------


## Морячок

не, коллеги - пивом, а водкой тем паче - можно только "забить" вкус мяса. Если оный, конечно имеется... Вино! только красное столовое вино, лучше домашнее "Изабелла". Рекомендую!! 
И на мясо, уж извините - никакой свинки. Барашек only!  :Wink:

----------


## Carrey

Где ж нынче барашка найдёшь... По бедности свинину жрём-с... 8)
Лучшая водка из всех что пил - белорусская "Презент" 2007 года розлива. По слухам, Александр Григорьевич лично контролирует качество.
Лучший спиртовой напиток вообще - итальянская виноградная водка - граппа. Запах вина, работает как водка, росту пуза не способствует. 8)

----------


## Nazar

Ну не знаю, я вино хорошее только в Дагестане пил, я вообще в вине ни бум бум, а  вот баранину люблю и уважаю, баранина животное полезное, но вонючее, если не грамотно свежевать.
Про водку не знаю, какая сейчас хорошая, иногда, когда застолье собираем, пьем Пять Озер, вроде еще никто не траванулся. А вот у однокашника моего, в гараже, с 1978 года ( рождения ), стоит ящик Столичной и ждет его свадьбы, я его уже блин даже на сестре родной, женить хотел, ни в какую.  :Mad:

----------


## Морячок

Австралийская баранина часто продается в "Ашане", правда, постноватая она какая-то, на мой вкус... На рынках тоже неплохая продается, только пораньше с утреца ехать туда надо, прямо к выносу мяса - иначе расхватают любители  :Smile: 

А вино как раз лучше всего самое беззатейное, столовое - "без понтов", как говорится. Обыкновенный "сухач" ("СУХОЕ" - не полусухое, не полусладное или там сладкое или портвейн!), который, по моему, ни с чем иным, кроме мяса - и пить невозможно-то  :Smile:  Но не "шмурдяк", понятно... Nazar - дела как раз не в том, чтобы быть "бум-бум" в вине, а в удивительном сочетании вкуса жареного мяса и красного вина. Попробуйте при случае - не пожалеете!

Водка "убивает" вкус пищи, ей не запивают, наоборот - её закусывают. Принципиальная разница, так сказать. С пельменями - очччень даже так ничего...  :Rolleyes:  Если есть выбор - предпочитаю "Финляндию". 
С 78-го года, конечно - сильно  :Smile:  Я пил (сравнительно недавно) "образца 1984-го". Совершенно иной вкус, между прочим! мне (и собутыльникам) показался каким-то "маслянистым" - специально сравнили. 
Но граппа - пардон, на любителя. У меня приятель от неё тащится, а мне совсем "не в кассу". Хотя болгарская виноградная водка весьма понравилась - один "братушка" угощал лет 15 назад...

----------


## alexvolf

Господа
 Насчет вина - только в Крым,на ЮБК.Солнце,море, женщины,отдых и
вино. Снимок сделан летом 2009г в магазинчике на остановке Пушкино
по трассе Симферополь-Ялта...

----------


## Nazar

> Водка "убивает" вкус пищи, ей не запивают, наоборот - её закусывают.


В корне не согласен, считаю что водкой надо именно запивать чудесную еду, а не наоборот. Об этом еще профессор Преображенский говаривал :Wink:

----------


## Carrey

Вот-вот, водка - она разная бывает. Хорошая... нет, не так... ХОРОШАЯ - она не имеет ни вкуса, ни запаха, чистый разбавленный чистой водой этиловый спирт в единственно верной пропорции 40% (по объёму), сразу усваивается организмом "на ура", без негативных последствий. Собственно, у меня в гостях "Презент" с удовольствием пьют даже те дамы, которые до этой дегустации водку и алкоголь вообще категорически отрицали.

Что касается сухих вин и удивительных сочетаний... Как-то в отрочестве попробовал заедать шашлык свежей садовой клубникой. До сих пор помню вкус, аромат, сочетание.

Касаемо барашков - ессесснно, магазинный (тем более "австралийский") - в топку. Хорош только естественный, природный, чистый продукт. Поэтому много лучше (вкусней, полезней) шашлык из натуральной свинины, приперчённой и сутки просоленной в маринаде "вода+лук", нежели эксперименты с магазинными "барашками", разноцветными маринадами, кетчупами и шмурдяками. Это я вам как специалист, жарящий шашлык не только летом на природе, но и круглогодично почти еженедельно дома в камине. 8) 

Впрочем, на вкус и цвет - все фломастеры разные, вполне допускаю.

----------


## Морячок

Сразу троим отвечу, прям как за столом...  :Biggrin: 




> водка - она разная бывает.


В корне не согласен! водка бывает только двух видов - хорошая или плохая. А её вкус - это уже не показатель качества, а ...вкуса, простите за каламбур. Та же "Финляндия Лайм", сдается - так очень даже ничего  :Wink:  Да и вспомните, как неплоха добавка в водку лимонных корочек...




> В корне не согласен, считаю что водкой надо именно запивать чудесную еду, а не наоборот. Об этом еще профессор Преображенский говаривал


Цитату в студию!  :Smile: 




> Господа
> Насчет вина - только в Крым


Так и представляется эта фраза в устах бравого штабс-капитана  :Smile: 
Из своих "алтарей Бахуса" - остров Гозо, пару лет назад, конец сентября.

----------


## Nazar

> Цитату в студию!


Ну цитату не найду, но ЕМНИП, в книге, где сцена с разговором Броменталя и Преображенского за обеденным столом, еще до появления Шарикова, расписана более развернуто чем в фильме, это кажется упоминалось.

Ну а вот на вскидку цитатка



> Культура пития
> 
> Предупреждаю сразу, когда русский народ придумал водку, то данное изобретение изначально замысливалось как приложение к русскому закусочному столу, т.е. водка предназначена не просто для питья, а для употребления с блюдами русской национальной кухни. Первое, и собственно, основное правило ее употребления — не до и не после еды, а во время! Когда вы кушаете жирные блины с маслом, а потом поросенка жареного с кашей, то эти блюда лучше всего «запивать» водкой, так как «белая» поможет вашему желудку лучше усвоить пищу. Также и при смене блюд водка смывает жир и удаляет запах из полости рта предыдущего кушанья, освежает и притупляет чувство насыщения в желудке. Грубо говоря, не водку надо закусывать, а именно водкой «запивать» пищу, при этом пить ее надо понемногу, маленькими глотками — только тогда вы почувствуете тонкие нюансы русской кухни.

----------


## Морячок

Жаль, у меня книжки под рукой тоже нет - припоминается что-то, но конкретно не вспомню также.

А вот что касается "культуры пития маленькими дозами"... Я подозреваю, что это просто прикол чей-то, принимаемый за серьезную рекомендацию. И, кто на деле воспоследует "рекомендации" - со мной согласится "на все 100!". Меня приятель как-то уговорил "культурно попить". Я сам человек немаленький - под центнер массы, а у него, пожалуй, все полтора наберется. К завершению опыта оба были "в сиську" - причем "на грудь" приняли сравнительно немного - меньше обычного, во всяком случае. С нормальной закуской - как обычно.
Мне потом знакомый медик растолковал суть прикола: спирт, выпиваемый "стандартными" порциями - попадает в желудок, где всасывается через его стенки в кровь, которая напрямую идет в печень, где "чистится". А вот если маленькими порциями пить - то до желудка достигает всего ничего, а основное количество попадает в кровь через ротовую полость! и - напрямую в мозг! Отсюда и гораздо более сильное опьянение с гораздо меньших доз... 
Не знаю - насколько он прав в своем утверждении - но с тех пор "по 20 грамм" стараюсь никогда не пить. И никому не советую.

----------


## Nazar

Есть такое дело. Шутку 15 наперстков и лестницу знаете?
Суть, на каждой из 15 ступенек стоит по наперстку с водкой, надо подняться по лестнице, останавливаясь на каждой ступеньке и выпивая по наперстку.
Мы в училище как-то раз попробовали :Biggrin: , испытуемый в сисику нарезался.

----------


## Carrey

Вильям Васильевич Похлёбкин
ИСТОРИЯ ВОДКИ

http://vkus.narod.ru/vodka/vodka_00.htm

Отсюда: http://vkus.narod.ru/

Читалъ, плакалъ... 8)

----------


## FLOGGER

> В корне не согласен! водка бывает только двух видов - хорошая или плохая.


По мне, так водка вообще бывает только одного вида-*водка.*Она хорошая всегда.



> А её вкус - это уже не показатель качества, а ...вкуса, простите за каламбур.


Вот и Вы тоже ведь говорите, что вкус водки-это дело вкуса. Стало быть объективно-просто водка.



> Та же "Финляндия Лайм", сдается - так очень даже ничего


Не, я тоже за "Пять озер".



> Да и вспомните, как неплоха добавка в водку лимонных корочек...


По мне, так лучше в чистом виде. А, если под хорошую эакуску! М-м-м...

----------


## OKA

> А я предлагаю, между кусочками мяса пару *кружок* ( сорри за ошибку ) пыва


Верное решение найдено)) Всё на домУ)) Ходить по ступенькам не надо))

"Первый в мире пивопровод"

----------


## FraGmeNt

я всегда один лимон выжимаю в шашлык и никогда это его не портило, еще обязательно литр кефира, тогда получается мясо нежным и сочным.

----------

